# Am I the only one with this issue?



## youandwhosearmy (Nov 6, 2007)

Pretty sure I know what is wrong, but figured I would ask and see if this is common. 

I recently got my CC permit and have been going through options of carrying. I had a Beretta PX4 and I wore it IWB a couple of times to the movies and what not with a long sleeve button down untucked and a jacket. I worked out fine since I was standing as we walked around town and then I sit down in a dark theater in a chair with a closed back or in a restaraunt booth. 

The problem is that when I sit, the butt of the gun protrudes away from my body, sticking my shirt out. Extremely noticeable. I even bought a SW Airweight Snubby recently to throw in my jacket pocket for work. It does the same thing. I thought about buying a tuckable holster for it if summer ever gets here for when I am only wearing a dress shirt and slacks, but if the butt is going to jutt out as I am sitting in an office chair, my cover is blown. I should also note this for carrying behind my hip or SOB.

I believe all my jeans that I have tried the holster out on so far are kind of low rise. That is probably the issue right there, but does anyone deal with this. I know Im probably going to get flamed for wearing "saggy" pants or something, but I dont. Just seems that most fashionable jeans and pants are relatively "low-rise". 




In other news I shot the airweight last night at the range. I pretty much love this gun. I am accurate enough with it, can put a good group at rapid firing double action pulls, and when it is in my jacket pocket I hardly even notice its there. It is insanely light. Although, after putting about 50-75 rounds through it, I noticed that it has a bit of a bite to it. Also for now, I have found carrying it at about 1:30 IWB is really great, except for when I sit, since it digs into my stomach or side unless I cant it and then I have a .38spcl +P Speer Gold Dot pointing at my willy.


----------



## Ram Rod (Jan 16, 2008)

Behind the hip or SOB will do that whenever you sit down. Find a better place for it. I carry a G27 IWB about three o'clock. I'm a jeans/t-shirt guy. I can also tuck my shirt in with just a bit of a 'pooch' over the CW. I make one on the weak side to look symetrical. No problem. You'll figure things out soon enough. Good luck.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

I carry a .38/.357 in a belt slider OWB at about 4 oclock year around with just my shirt covering it. Dress styled shrit just hanging out. A lot of old guys dress like that down here.


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

I carry my GP-100 or M&P40 at 3;00 to 4;00 OWB FBI cant, under a shirt with square cut bottom. The cant helps tuck it in tight such that it doesn't show.

:smt1099


----------



## fivehourfrenzy (Aug 12, 2007)

Nothing wrong with wearing low rise jeans. Sure as hell beats pulling them halfway up your stomach. Plus, for an IWB holster, low rise helps out since it drops the gun lower.


----------



## youandwhosearmy (Nov 6, 2007)

Ok good to see I aint the only one.

So what do yall do about the gun poking out the back when you sit down? Just stand up? I just see alot of people who say they carry at 3:30 to 6 oclock and was curious how they do it. Especially since I have to wear a tucked in shirt and sit most of the day.


----------



## Dsig1 (Dec 23, 2007)

I carry at 4:00 with an OWB paddle holster for my SA Champion 4" .45. I wear a T-shirt tucked in to avoid any paddle rub and a button down or long sleeved untucked shirt over top. I have no problems as the .45 is thin and doesn't really print. The paddle holster keeps it higher on my side so the muzzle isn't hitting the seat and moving around when I sit down. If I lean back hard, it will press against my back somewhat but never has done so to the point of being uncomfortable, as it basically fits into the small of my back, you just know it's there. For jeans or summertime shorts, I carry a P3AT in my front pocket with no problems at all.


----------



## fivehourfrenzy (Aug 12, 2007)

youandwhosearmy said:


> Ok good to see I aint the only one.
> 
> So what do yall do about the gun poking out the back when you sit down? Just stand up? I just see alot of people who say they carry at 3:30 to 6 oclock and was curious how they do it. Especially since I have to wear a tucked in shirt and sit most of the day.


Try 1 o'clock with a cantable/tuckable FIST holster. Comfy and totally concealed in a sitting position.


----------



## Landor (Jan 31, 2008)

All my carry guns have the compact grip just for that reason. The snubby should not be an issue. Try a good holster and carry belt. I good gun belt can make a huge difference also.


----------



## rman (Sep 25, 2006)

I'm pretty small and at first I had issues hiding anything. After I finally got over being self-conscious about carrying, I find I can carry most guns easily with the right holster and a little thought. As I type this, I have a Para Ordnance 3.5" single stack 1911 in a tuckable holster worn about 2:00 o'clock. I also have a Para Ordnance 3.5" double-action (LDA) 1911, a Taurus 745, a Kel-Tec P-11, a Ruger SP101 and a S&W 442 that I can carry in the same manner. When I can get way with having my shirt tail out, I either carry in the same position or about 5:00. The behind the hip deal works pretty good for me, but I'm thinking about getting a left handed IWB, so the butt of the gun is pointing to my right instead of to the left. I've got several Ruger Semi-autos, but for some reason the butt always shows when I try to carry them. It seems like the Officer's Model style 1911s, with the shorter butt carry best for me in semi-autos.


----------



## john doe. (Aug 26, 2006)

I carry a Glock 23 in a Blackhak Serpa. It does tend to stick out a little but anymore it doesn't bother me much. Anymore, people often have all kinds of stuff on their belts that we get use to seeing things hanging off so I figure my Glock is just another thing. 

After a year of CCW it doesn't bother me anymore if I'm seen carrying. I have the legal right and if someone don't like it then that's their problem, not mine.


----------



## Maximo (May 26, 2006)

I have a px4 and the grip on that gun is long and can be a little troublesome. I carry mine ( when I carry it ) in a DeSantis thumb break scabbard. It holds the back of the grip tight to the body and the thumb break helps hold the top of the gun in tight and is very concealable . It also helps to keep the gun between 2 and 3 o'clock on your belt. Plus never underestimate the importance of your wardrobe. I am tall from the waste up with very wide shoulders which make most of my shirts hit me at the waist, so finding shirts to keep my gun covered when OWB carrying can be a little difficult. Try different styles of clothing, it has a LOT to do with how hidden your gun is.


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

Just be happy you guys have the option to carry  Stupid Illinois!

-Jeff-


----------

